# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  هدف شما از رفتن به دانشگاه چیه؟پول یا...

## hassansadeghi

کنکور 95 نزدیک و نزدیک تر.از رفتن به دانشگاه چه هدفی دارید.اکثرا مالی چرا دروغ بگم من خودم هدفم مالی. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## arisa

کسب رضایت از خود.... علاقه به تحصیل ...شاغل شدن و عدم وابستگی مالی به کسی...در اجتماع بودن و تعامل با مردم... دوری از انزوا و گوشه نشینی

----------


## sajad564

پول

----------


## Tzar

دور شدن از آدمای تکراری ، فقط از شهر خودمون بزنم برم 
بدبختی اینجاس تو رشتمون هم پول هست اما کم ، پس کلا انگیزه مادی فرت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## It.is.me.beach

دانشگاه که محل کاسبی نیست که برم درس بخونم و بعد مدرک بگیرم واسه پول یا باکلاس بودن
دانشگاه محل کسب علم و دانشه و هدفه منم  دقیقا همینه ، کمک به پیشرفت علم ... اگه پول می خواستم که می رفتم یکی از این رشته های درجه دو ( از لحاظ علمی البته ) پول زا رو می خوندم و میشدم آقای دکتر ، مهندس یا وکیل یا ...
* در آینده در رشته علوم اعصاب شناختی -cognitive neuroscience- در امریکا تحصیل خواهم کرد و به عنوان پژوهشگر در این رشته فعالیت می کنم ، برای کسب درآمد هم استاد دانشگاه میشم که به درآمد اندکشم راضیم و اصلا پول برای من ملاک نیست .

----------


## loveooooops

*عاقا من به شخصه بخاطر خوشحالی خانوادم درس میخونم
نه از درس خوشم میاد نه از پول زیادی* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

خداشاهده به جان مادرم،هدفم از پزشکی اصلا پول نیست.

فقطو فقطو فقط علاقه

----------


## Healer

اهداف من:
ثابت کردن خودم به خودم
کمک به هم نوع (اهل شعار دادن نیستم)
تامین رفاه خانواده ام در آینده
رسیدن به بقیه آرزوهام بلا ‌درآمد این کار

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*پیدا کردن همسر آینده و نیمه گمشده ام 
 @joozef*

----------


## hassansadeghi

> خداشاهده به جان مادرم،هدفم از پزشکی اصلا پول نیست.
> 
> فقطو فقطو فقط علاقه


سلام داداش...پزشکا جون آدمو نجات میدن.تو که کارت این نیست هست. :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام داداش...پزشکا جون آدمو نجات میدن.تو که کارت این نیست هست.


نه بابا.تغییر هویت دادم

----------


## hassansadeghi

> اهداف من:
> ثابت کردن خودم به خودم
> کمک به هم نوع (اهل شعار دادن نیستم)
> تامین رفاه خانواده ام در آینده
> رسیدن به بقیه آرزوهام بلا ‌درآمد این کار


من وضع پدرم خوب ولی بقیه رو موافقم.یعنی بقیه اهدافمون شبیه همه.

----------


## magicboy

فرار از خدمت نا مقدس سربازی
شغل
قدم در راه آرمان های امام حسن مجتبی

----------


## TheBadCat

کسب تجربه های جدید

----------


## hassansadeghi

> کسب تجربه های جدید


شما هم کاربر جدیدی یه زره بگذره همه چی درست میشه.کسب تجربه :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Mobin.

> سوال خیلی سختی پرسیدی
> یه مورد کاری خوب داشتم ولی خوب نمیشه گفت که اگه اون رو میرفتم بهتر بود یا نه. همون طور که اونوقت نمیشد گفت کنکور دادن کار درستیه یا نه.
> اگه منظورت پزشکیه خوب باید بگم نه اگه با همین اطلاعات دوباره انتخاب میکردم احتمالا دارو رو میزدم. اما این باعث نشه که فکر کنی دارو بهتر از پزشکیه یا پزشکی بهتر از داروئه. منظورم این نیس. شرایط شخصی خودمه. برای من دارو بهتر بود.
> پ.ن: البته بازم به این معنا نیس که پشیمونم از پزشکی 
> گفتم سوال سختی پرسیدی


اره میفهمم . صفر و صدی نیس قضیه . اما خب میخواستم ببینم به عنوان کسی که تقریبن راه مشابهشو ما میخوایم بریم نظرت راجب این راه چیه .

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اره میفهمم . صفر و صدی نیس قضیه . اما خب میخواستم ببینم به عنوان کسی که تقریبن راه مشابهشو ما میخوایم بریم نظرت راجب این راه چیه .


از هر کس بپرسی یه حرفی میگه.
در کل چیزی میتونم بهت بگم اینه که اول شرایط خودتو بسنج بعد تصمیم بگیر. درگیر جو نشو

----------


## itsamirn

پول یا .....؟ خیلی عبارت مضخرفیه این بهتره( پول و....؟؟) علاف که نیستم چندین سال درس بخونم اخرش هیچ درامدی نداشته باشم. اصلا مگه میشه تو این اوضاع به فکر درامد و پول نبود؟ینی هیچکس دلش نمیخواد مستقل باشه؟ اما خب چجوری پول در اوردن هم مهمه که این رو رشته ای که انتخاب میکنیم تعیین میکنه. وگرنه با اینکه بگیم هدفم اصلا پول نیست مخالفم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mobin.

> از هر کس بپرسی یه حرفی میگه.
> در کل چیزی میتونم بهت بگم اینه که اول شرایط خودتو بسنج بعد تصمیم بگیر. درگیر جو نشو


یعنی به چیزی که بقیه میگن زیاد اعتماد نکنیم؟ یکی میگه پزشکی بزنین چون پول و فلان داره . یکی میگه دندون بزنین راحته . یکی میگه دارو بزنین چون کارش تمیزه .یکی میگه کلا دکتری نزنین پیراپزشکی بزنین که تحصیلش راحته .  یعنی نمیفهمم باید بر اساس چی تصمیم بگیریم . میترسم بر اساس حرف بقیه بزنم اخرش پشیمون بشم . بالاخره شما با این طیف در ارتباطین دیگه . کیا از انتخابی که کردن پشیمون نشدن؟

----------


## sina_u

> یعنی به چیزی که بقیه میگن زیاد اعتماد نکنیم؟ یکی میگه پزشکی بزنین چون پول و فلان داره . یکی میگه دندون بزنین راحته . یکی میگه دارو بزنین چون کارش تمیزه .یکی میگه کلا دکتری نزنین پیراپزشکی بزنین که تحصیلش راحته .  یعنی نمیفهمم باید بر اساس چی تصمیم بگیریم . میترسم بر اساس حرف بقیه بزنم اخرش پشیمون بشم . بالاخره شما با این طیف در ارتباطین دیگه . کیا از انتخابی که کردن پشیمون نشدن؟


فرض کن 3 گروه در روزهای مختلف بلند میشن میرن جنگل.
گروه اول که رفتن هوا آفتابی بوده. کلی تفریح کردن، خوش گذروندن و برگشتن.
گروه دوم موقع رفتن لاستیک ماشینشون پنچر شده ، رسیدن اونجا هوا بارونی شده  نه تونستن تفریح کنن نه هیچی برگشتن.
گروه سوم لاستیک ماشینشون پنچر شده ، رسیدن جنگل هوا خوب بوده تفریح کردن ولی 1 ساعت بعد بارون گرفته برگشتن.

حالا از این سه گروه می پرسی جنگل رفتن کار مفرحی هست یا نه. هر کدوم یه جوابی بهت میدن.

از کسی که پشت کنکوری هست سوال کنی یه جواب میده. کسی که در حال تحصیل هست یک جوابی میده کسی که داره از اون رشته کسب درآمد میکنه یک جواب میده و کسی که ازدواج کرده و  شغلشو کنار  زندگیش میبینه یک جواب.
هر کسی هم در حین گذروندن این مراحل تجربه های مختلفی داره. و بر اساس تجربه های خودش نظر میده.

نمیتونی صرفا بر اساس تجربه های بقیه  تصمیم گیری کنی.
اول باید اولویت های خودتو تو زندگی مشخص کنی.
این اولویت ها میتونن بر اساس علایق ، درآمد ..... باشن که برای هرکسی متفاوت هست.
بعد میتونی تجربیات بقیه رو بشنوی و از صافی مغز خودت عبور بدی و ببینی چقدر بدردت میخوره.

مطلب دیگه ما نمیتونیم با یقین بگیم تصمیم امروزمون درست هست یا غلط. شما میتونی بر اساس درکتون از مسائل تصمیمی بگیرین و چند سال بعد با درک دیگه ای به این نتیجه برسین تصمیمتون اشتباه بوده.
فقط میتونین با انتخاب و شناخت بهتر اولویت های زندگی خودتون تصمیمات نسبتا بهتری بگیرین.

بدون پیش داوری و نظرات بی خودی که تو مغزت فرو کردن بشین فکر کن ببین از زندگی چی میخوای و دوست داری در آینده به کجا برسی. اولویت هاتو انتخاب کن  و تحقیق درستی انجام بده و برنامه ریزی کنن.

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی به چیزی که بقیه میگن زیاد اعتماد نکنیم؟ یکی میگه پزشکی بزنین چون پول و فلان داره . یکی میگه دندون بزنین راحته . یکی میگه دارو بزنین چون کارش تمیزه .یکی میگه کلا دکتری نزنین پیراپزشکی بزنین که تحصیلش راحته .  یعنی نمیفهمم باید بر اساس چی تصمیم بگیریم . میترسم بر اساس حرف بقیه بزنم اخرش پشیمون بشم . بالاخره شما با این طیف در ارتباطین دیگه . کیا از انتخابی که کردن پشیمون نشدن؟


*اینو ببین*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> یعنی به چیزی که بقیه میگن زیاد اعتماد نکنیم؟ یکی میگه پزشکی بزنین چون پول و فلان داره . یکی میگه دندون بزنین راحته . یکی میگه دارو بزنین چون کارش تمیزه .یکی میگه کلا دکتری نزنین پیراپزشکی بزنین که تحصیلش راحته .  یعنی نمیفهمم باید بر اساس چی تصمیم بگیریم . میترسم بر اساس حرف بقیه بزنم اخرش پشیمون بشم . بالاخره شما با این طیف در ارتباطین دیگه . کیا از انتخابی که کردن پشیمون نشدن؟


همین دیگه. همه چی نسبیه. هر کس با توجه دیدگاه و شرایط خودش داره بهت توصیه میکنه. نه اینکه یکی درست میگه یکی اشتباه میگه. معیاری واسه درست و اشتباهشون وجود نداره.

----------


## saeid_NRT

اینکه بگیم پزشکی خوبه همه برید پزشکی
دندون خوبه همه برید دندون
دارو خوبه همه برید دارو
پیرا و ... اشتباهه. موقع انتخاب رشته با کسی مشورت کن شرایط این سه تا رو تا حد خوبی بدونه. با شرایط شما اشنا بشه( البته تو این مرحله باید تکلیفت با خودت مشخص باشه که کلا وی میخای؟!) بعد راهنماییت کنه برای انتخاب رشته. مطمئنا کسی که تو قلم چی لیسانس کشاورزی داره یا هر چی، نمیتونه اطلاعات درست بده واسه همین سر در گم میشی.
پ.ن: اینکه میگم تکلیفت با خودت مشخص باشه، مال اون مقطع هست. یعنی با اون شرایطی که همون زمان تو ذهنت هست یه تصمیم گرفته بشه ولی به مرور زمان ذهنیاتت عوض بشه یا فکر کنی که اشتباه کردی....

----------


## DrDark13

خیلی واضحه ... اگه قرار باشه خستگی باشه ناراحتی باشه سختی باشه در امد کم باشه و ... ایا  رشته های دیگه مثل اتاق عمل و پرستاری یا مهندسی و بازار ازاد... مبرا  ان از اینا و فقط پزشکی درگیره؟  مثل این میمونه بگی پنچر گیری لاستیک خیلی خوبه ولی کارخونه لاستیک داشتن بده...
تو اگه فردی از این سه جامعه جامعه دندان دارو پزشکی باشی، در هر شرایطی  اوضاع زندگیت از 90 درصد مردم (جهان ) نه فقط ایران بهتره ... اگه تا همین چند وقت پیش به من میگفتی  من بابام رئیس فلان شرکته یا وزیره  میگفتم دیگه نیاز به هیچی نداری برو و خوش باش مابقی زندگیتو ، اما الان میگم سوای از اینکه چقدر پول داری و بچه کی هستی، نیاز داری یه جایگاه داشته باشی توی این جهان. اگه بحث فقط پول بود، این همه استاد دانشگاه و مهندس و ..‌ نمیدیدیم که بچشونو زور میکنن که درس بخونن یا میفرستن خارج و ... چرا؟  چون بدون شخصیت اجتماعی هیچی نیستن.  ایا اون استاد دانشگاه ،نمیتونه اون بچه تک فرزندشو تامین کنه و اون فقط بخوره و بخوابه؟؟؟ 
اگه شک داشته باشی بین بهترینا ، حق میدم و منطقی هم هست و خیلی راه هست واسه فهمیدن و مطمئن شدن،  ولی اگه بین اون مسیر و مسیری مثل شغل ازاد و... دو دلی ، باید یه تجدید نظر بکنی در خودت... من خودم با اینکه هنوز کنکوریم، ولی تمام رفیقا و اشناها رو تشویق میکنم که برن دنبال این رشته ها ، چون حقیقت تلخه ، توی ایران ، اینان که میتونن تورو یه ذره از باتلاق بکشن بیرون...
اگه قدرت دست من باشه که میگم هرکی هرکاری عشقش میکشه انجام بده ،و کسایی مثل رشته ریاضی هارو  اولویت هرچیزی میزاشتم بلکن یه کمی رنگ پیشرفت بگیره کشور ولی خب اوضاع همینه دختر دایی من مهندسی گرفته از چمران و ارشد شهید بهشتی ولی الان چکار میکنه؟؟   یه گوشه خیابون کاکتوس میفروشه ..

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خیلی واضحه ... اگه قرار باشه خستگی باشه ناراحتی باشه سختی باشه در امد کم باشه و ... ایا  رشته های دیگه مثل اتاق عمل و پرستاری یا مهندسی و بازار ازاد... مبرا  ان از اینا و فقط پزشکی درگیره؟  مثل این میمونه بگی پنچر گیری لاستیک خیلی خوبه ولی کارخونه لاستیک داشتن بده...
> تو اگه فردی از این سه جامعه جامعه دندان دارو پزشکی باشی، در هر شرایطی  اوضاع زندگیت از 90 درصد مردم (جهان ) نه فقط ایران بهتره ... اگه تا همین چند وقت پیش به من میگفتی  من بابام رئیس فلان شرکته یا وزیره  میگفتم دیگه نیاز به هیچی نداری برو و خوش باش مابقی زندگیتو ، اما الان میگم سوای از اینکه چقدر پول داری و بچه کی هستی، نیاز داری یه جایگاه داشته باشی توی این جهان. اگه بحث فقط پول بود، این همه استاد دانشگاه و مهندس و ..‌ نمیدیدیم که بچشونو زور میکنن که درس بخونن یا میفرستن خارج و ... چرا؟  چون بدون شخصیت اجتماعی هیچی نیستن.  ایا اون استاد دانشگاه ،نمیتونه اون بچه تک فرزندشو تامین کنه و اون فقط بخوره و بخوابه؟؟؟ 
> اگه شک داشته باشی بین بهترینا ، حق میدم و منطقی هم هست و خیلی راه هست واسه فهمیدن و مطمئن شدن،  ولی اگه بین اون مسیر و مسیری مثل شغل ازاد و... دو دلی ، باید یه تجدید نظر بکنی در خودت... من خودم با اینکه هنوز کنکوریم، ولی تمام رفیقا و اشناها رو تشویق میکنم که برن دنبال این رشته ها ، چون حقیقت تلخه ، توی ایران ، اینان که میتونن تورو یه ذره از باتلاق بکشن بیرون...
> اگه قدرت دست من باشه که میگم هرکی هرکاری عشقش میکشه انجام بده ،و کسایی مثل رشته ریاضی هارو  اولویت هرچیزی میزاشتم بلکن یه کمی رنگ پیشرفت بگیره کشور ولی خب اوضاع همینه دختر دایی من مهندسی گرفته از چمران و ارشد شهید بهشتی ولی الان چکار میکنه؟؟   یه گوشه خیابون کاکتوس میفروشه ..


اون ۹۰ درصد رو نفهمیدم طبق کدوم امار اوردی. ولی اینجوری نیس.
من تو تاپیک های دیگه هم گفتم، اگه چاره ای جز درس خوندن نداری، بیا دانشگاه. اگه مثلا پدرت یه مغازه ای داره برو ور دست همون کار کن و...
هر چیزی یه دوره ای داره. مثلا به زمانی پزشکی و اینا زیاد تو چشم نبود، همه میرفتن ریاضی و مهندسی. من یادمه دو کلاس پر ریاضی داشتیم، تجربی به زور تشکیل شد تو مدرسمون! الان برعکسه گویا.
خوب دوره مهندسی هم تموم شد و همه چی رفت سمت تجربی.
الان من دارم میگم! دوره این سه تا رشته های تاپ کنونی، رو به پایانه. اینو شمایی که از بیرون داری نگاه میکنی و تحت تاثیر جو هستی متوجه نمیشی. وقتی متوجه میشی که یا تا اواسط این مسیرها رفته باشی، یا ببینی که همه جا پر دندون پزشک و پزشک و ... شده. طی ده سال اینده حتما این رو میبینید! چیزی که زیاد باشه ارزشش رو از دست میده این یه قاعده کلیه.
بذار یه مثال دیگه بزنم. حتما میدونی که الان رشته های رادیو و ارتوپدی و... از رشته های تاپ هستن. ولی داخلی دیگه انچنان جایگاهی نداره. استاد ما میگفت اون زمان که ما رادیولوژی در اومدیم، گریه میکردیم که چرا داخلی قبول نشدیم؟!!!! الان همه چی برعکس شده. یه زمانی طب اورژانس از رشته های تاپ بود ولی الان ظرفیتش خالی میمونه. ینی هیچ کس نمیخاد بره طب اورژانس حتی وزارت یه قانونی هم گذاشته اینکه شما میتونی مستقیم بعد عمومی بدون اینکه طرح بری امتحان دستیاری بدی ولی فقط میتونی رشته های طب اورژانس و بیهوشی رو بخونی. در این حد تنزل کرده این رشته.حالا اینکه چرا این اتفاق افتاده در حوصله این جمع نیس :Yahoo (4): 
کل حرفم اینه که همه چی دوره ایه. و دوره پزشکی به احتمال خیلی زیاد دیگه ده سال اینده این قدر خواستار نداره.
#پول مهم تر از هر چیزیه. اینو یادت باشه. پس تو تصمیماتت باید دقت داشته باشی.

----------


## mohammad1381

البته این تاپیک یه ایراداتی داره!
منظور از پول در آوردن یعنی چی و چقدر؟
یه پزشک درسته که پولدار میشه ولی نباید انتظار مثلا ماهی یه ملیارد رو داشته باشه(500ملیون رو هم نه!)
الان پولدار منظورتون چیه؟ملیون-ملیارد یا چی؟!
اگر قراره پولدار باشید خیلی رک بگم سمیعی هم باشی بازم جز پولدار حستب نمیای
پولدار یعنی ماهی 53 هزار دلار(تقریبا یه ملیارد و پانصد)
این تازه کف پولداریه،اگر زیر این عدد باشی حتی اگر الهیه زندگی کنی باز پولدار به حساب نمیای)
این 50 هزار دلار رو گفتم خیلی عدد کفی هست که علی البدل پولدار حساب میاد!

----------


## _Joseph_

> اون ۹۰ درصد رو نفهمیدم طبق کدوم امار اوردی. ولی اینجوری نیس.
> من تو تاپیک های دیگه هم گفتم، اگه چاره ای جز درس خوندن نداری، بیا دانشگاه. اگه مثلا پدرت یه مغازه ای داره برو ور دست همون کار کن و...
> هر چیزی یه دوره ای داره. مثلا به زمانی پزشکی و اینا زیاد تو چشم نبود، همه میرفتن ریاضی و مهندسی. من یادمه دو کلاس پر ریاضی داشتیم، تجربی به زور تشکیل شد تو مدرسمون! الان برعکسه گویا.
> خوب دوره مهندسی هم تموم شد و همه چی رفت سمت تجربی.
> الان من دارم میگم! دوره این سه تا رشته های تاپ کنونی، رو به پایانه. اینو شمایی که از بیرون داری نگاه میکنی و تحت تاثیر جو هستی متوجه نمیشی. وقتی متوجه میشی که یا تا اواسط این مسیرها رفته باشی، یا ببینی که همه جا پر دندون پزشک و پزشک و ... شده. طی ده سال اینده حتما این رو میبینید! چیزی که زیاد باشه ارزشش رو از دست میده این یه قاعده کلیه.
> بذار یه مثال دیگه بزنم. حتما میدونی که الان رشته های رادیو و ارتوپدی و... از رشته های تاپ هستن. ولی داخلی دیگه انچنان جایگاهی نداره. استاد ما میگفت اون زمان که ما رادیولوژی در اومدیم، گریه میکردیم که چرا داخلی قبول نشدیم؟!!!! الان همه چی برعکس شده. یه زمانی طب اورژانس از رشته های تاپ بود ولی الان ظرفیتش خالی میمونه. ینی هیچ کس نمیخاد بره طب اورژانس حتی وزارت یه قانونی هم گذاشته اینکه شما میتونی مستقیم بعد عمومی بدون اینکه طرح بری امتحان دستیاری بدی ولی فقط میتونی رشته های طب اورژانس و بیهوشی رو بخونی. در این حد تنزل کرده این رشته.حالا اینکه چرا این اتفاق افتاده در حوصله این جمع نیس
> کل حرفم اینه که همه چی دوره ایه. و دوره پزشکی به احتمال خیلی زیاد دیگه ده سال اینده این قدر خواستار نداره.
> #پول مهم تر از هر چیزیه. اینو یادت باشه. پس تو تصمیماتت باید دقت داشته باشی.


*اجازه بدید با قسمتی از حرفهاتون مخالفت کنم* 

*1- شما ابتدای سخنتون میگید طبق کدوم آمار ایشون حرف زدن ولی خودتون طبق حدسیات و بدون ارائه مدرک و سند معتبر و کارشناسی و صرفا جو محیطی که توش هستید (پزشکی) و یکمی هم دلسردی و سختی نا امیدانه از آینده رشته پزشکی و دندون و دارو حرف میزنید و بدون ارائه سند و مدرک و امار موثق میگید که 10 سال دیگه پزشکی و ... رشته های طرفداری نیستند . 
ببینید در مورد این حرفتون اول از همه بگم بله به احتمال زیاد 10سال بعد رشته های پزشکی و دندون (عمومی) که بدین صورت الان در جامعه هستن شاید تقاضایی نداشته باشن و این بدلیل کم ارزش شدن این رشته ها بعد از 10 سال نیست نخیر به علت بوجود اومدن رشته های جدید تر و بهتر و تخصصی تر هستش و زمینه های گسترده فعالیت اگه بخوام مثال بزنم شما همین فعالیت و کسب و کار های شبکه محور در بستر اینترنت رو مقایسه کنید میبینید که چقدر اشتغالزایی صورت گرفته در کل جهان و تثاضا در کل جهان نسبت به پزشکی و رشته های تخصصی تر که سخت هم هستند کمتر شده ولی آیا این به منزله  کم ارزش شدن این رشته ها هست؟؟ خیر به هیچ وجه من الممکن . پزشکی هنوز هم جزو یکه تازان در عرصه جهان چه از نظر پزستیژ چه از نظر درامد و چه از نظر ارزشمندی است و به همین منوال هم خواهد بود و حتی بسیار زمینه های گسترش و پیشرفت درش وجود داره با تحقیقات جدیدتر 
بد نیست نگاهی به آمار وزرات بهداشت کشور و همچنین سازمان بهداشت جهانی بیاندازیم و یه مقایسه ای داشته باشیم با وضعیت کشور امریکا  در رشته های پزشکی و دندون و ...که خوب یه کشور توسعه یافته از هر نظر در جهان هست 
طبق گزارش خود سازمان بهداشت جهانی در حالت نرمال (نه اضزراری مثل الآن) برای هر 1000 نفر جمعیت 5 نفر دکتر نیاز هست در حالی که حتی در بسیاری از کشورهای پیشرفته هم وضعیت بسیار کمتر از این عدد هست و دلیل ش کم فقط و فقط یه چیز هست : بیمارستان میخواهد کمترپول  بدهد و بیشتر کار بکشد از پزشکان و به جای 5 دکتر 2 دکتر را کافی میداند و از آنها هم قد 5 دکتر کار میکشد که وضعیت میشود مثل همین وضعیتی که الان در جهان مشاهده میکنید که کادر درمان همه کشورها چقدر ضربه خورد در این ماجرای کرونا و این مورد در مورد پرستاری و دندون و .... هم صادق هست 
نمودار زیر گویای حرفهام است*


 گزارش وزارت بهداشت ایران چه میگوید؟
*جمعیت پزشکان پیش از انقلاب اسلامی، کمتر از ۱۵ هزار نفر به ازای ۳۰ میلیون نفر جمعیت کشور بوده است؛ درحالی‌که امروز با جمعیت ۸۰ میلیونی ایران، تعداد پزشکانی که در کشور فعالیت می‌کنند حدود ۱۰۰هزار نفر هستند(اعم از عمومی و متخصص و فوق متخصص و ..). با وجود این، لازم است، تعداد پزشکان به ازای جمعیت (سرانه پزشک) در ایران با کشورهای پیشرو در عرصه سلامت مقایسه شود تا بتوان با قطعیت گفت تعداد پزشکان در کشور کافی و حتی زیاد است یا خیر. در ایران، سرانه پزشک به ازای ۱۰۰۰ نفر جمعیت ۱٫۵۹ است. اما در بسیاری از کشورها این شاخص بیش از ۲ بوده و در کشورهای پیشرو در حوزه سلامت عموماً به ۳ تا ۴ پزشک به ازای هر ۱۰۰۰ نفر می‌رسد (نمودار ۱).  در بین بیست‌وچهار کشور آسیای میانه و آسیای غربی ایران در جایگاه هجدهم و بعد از کشورهایی مانند قطر، عربستان سعودی، عمان، کویت و فلسطین قرار دارد. هم‌چنین سرانه پزشکان متخصص به ازای ۱۰۰۰ نفر جمعیت در ایران حدود ۰٫۶ برآورد شده، درحالی‌که در کشورهای پیشرفته این شاخص بین ۲ تا ۳ است

علاوه بر این، همین تعداد محدود پزشک هم عمدتاً در شهرهای بزرگ (به‌ویژه تهران) مستقر هستند و مردم ساکن روستاها (حدود ۲۰ درصد از جمعیت کشور) و شهرهای کوچک (حدود ۵۰ درصد از جمعیت کشور) شدیداً از مشکل کمبود پزشک و به‌خصوص پزشک متخصص رنج می‌برند. این افراد عمدتاً برای دسترسی به خدمات پزشکی راهی شهرهای بزرگ می‌شوند و با مشکلاتی از قبیل هزینه‌های زیاد رفت‌وآمد، صف‌های طولانی بیمارستان‌ها، نداشتن محل خواب و خیابان‌خوابی همراهان بیمار و … دست‌وپنجه نرم می‌کنند. به گفته عبدالرحمان رستمیان، نایب‌رئیس کمیسیون بهداشت و درمان مجلس، بیش از ۵۰ درصد بیماران بیمارستان‌های تهران، افراد شهرستانی هستند، که عمده دلیل این مسئله تجمع ۳۰ درصدی پزشکان فوق تخصص در این کلان‌شهر است. در نمودار ۲، سرانه کل پزشکان در استان‌های مختلف ایران مقایسه شده است.*

اما مشکل کجاست؟
*سؤالی که پیش می‌آید این است که اگر واقعاً در کشور کمبود پزشک هست، پس چرا تعداد زیادی از پزشکان بیکار هستند و حتی تمایل به مهاجرت دارند؟ پاسخ این سؤال را باید در نسبت پزشکان عمومی به متخصص در ایران جستجو کرد. در ایران، بیش از ۶۰ درصد از کل پزشکان، پزشک عمومی هستند؛ درحالی‌که در کشورهای پیشرفته، این آمار کمتر از ۳۰ درصد است. به دلیل کم بودن ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها در مقطع تخصص و فوق‌تخصص، عمده پزشکان مجبورند به دوره عمومی اکتفا کنند و همین موضوع سبب بیکاری آن‌ها می‌شود. البته باید توجه کرد بیکاری پزشکان عمومی عمدتاً در شهر تهران و کلان‌شهرها وجود دارد و هم‌چنان تعداد زیادی از روستاها و شهرهای کوچک از فقدان یا کمبود پزشکان عمومی رنج می‌برند. درواقع، مشکل اصلی این است که پزشکان به علت کمبود امکانات رفاهی حاضر به اقامت در روستاها و شهرهای کوچک نیستند و حتی طرح افزایش حقوق پزشکان مناطق محروم هم نتوانسته این مشکل را حل کند.*
*درمجموع می‌توان گفت مشکل کمبود پزشک در کشور و به‌خصوص شهرهای کوچک یکی از اصلی‌ترین مسائل نظام سلامت ایران است که پیامدهایی همچون تشکیل صف بیماران برای دریافت خدمات، کاهش کیفیت خدمات، محدودیت دسترسی به پزشک، افزایش خطای پزشکی و پرداخت‌های نامتعارف (زیرمیزی) و به‌تبع آن افزایش هزینه‌ها در نظام سلامت دارد. لذا یافتن راه‌حل و اقدام در جهت افزایش تعداد پزشکان باید یکی از اولویت‌های اصلی مسئولان این حوزه باشد*

*گفتم میخوام از آمریکا حرف بزنم همین رو میگم و بس که آمریکا جزو اولین کشورهایی هست که با کمبود پزشک دسته و پنجه نرم میکند به طوریکه حتی جمعیت پزشکان متخصص و فوق متخصص آمریکا به عددی زیر 40 هزار نفر رسیده است این رو از امار خود رسانه های آمریکایی و حتی خود وزارت بهداشت جهانی میتونید ببینید* 
نتیجه گیری:
*اشباع و بی ارزش شدن و ... رشته های پزشکی توهمی بش نیست و جهان اینده جهانی به شدت تخصصی خواهد بود

 مسئله کمبود پزشک یک مسئله جهانی است نه تنها ایران بلکه حتی پیشرفته ترین کشورها هم با مسئله و مشکل کمبود پزشک مواجه هستند

**در مورد سخن آخرتون که فرمودید پول مهم تر از هر چیز هست باید عرض کنم که این بحث دیگری ست 
اگر منظور شما از پول این است که دانشجوی ترم چندم پزشکی هستید ولی قد پسر بقال محله پول در جیب ندارید و به پای همین مسئله پزشکی رو میکوبید و از نا امیدی درموردش حرف میزنید باید بگویم که شما ادرس را اشتباهی رفته اید این ادرس شاید به سرمنزل مقصود یعنی پول برسد(قطعا میرسد) ولی خوب باید زمانش را سپری کند عین درخت بمبو 
ولی منطقا با اول حرفتون که گفتید اگر چاره دیگری ندارید برید دانشگاه موافقم ولی اینکه زورکی بریم دانشگاه مخالف ام*

----------


## DrDark13

> اون ۹۰ درصد رو نفهمیدم طبق کدوم امار اوردی. ولی اینجوری نیس.
> من تو تاپیک های دیگه هم گفتم، اگه چاره ای جز درس خوندن نداری، بیا دانشگاه. اگه مثلا پدرت یه مغازه ای داره برو ور دست همون کار کن و...
> هر چیزی یه دوره ای داره. مثلا به زمانی پزشکی و اینا زیاد تو چشم نبود، همه میرفتن ریاضی و مهندسی. من یادمه دو کلاس پر ریاضی داشتیم، تجربی به زور تشکیل شد تو مدرسمون! الان برعکسه گویا.
> خوب دوره مهندسی هم تموم شد و همه چی رفت سمت تجربی.
> الان من دارم میگم! دوره این سه تا رشته های تاپ کنونی، رو به پایانه. اینو شمایی که از بیرون داری نگاه میکنی و تحت تاثیر جو هستی متوجه نمیشی. وقتی متوجه میشی که یا تا اواسط این مسیرها رفته باشی، یا ببینی که همه جا پر دندون پزشک و پزشک و ... شده. طی ده سال اینده حتما این رو میبینید! چیزی که زیاد باشه ارزشش رو از دست میده این یه قاعده کلیه.
> بذار یه مثال دیگه بزنم. حتما میدونی که الان رشته های رادیو و ارتوپدی و... از رشته های تاپ هستن. ولی داخلی دیگه انچنان جایگاهی نداره. استاد ما میگفت اون زمان که ما رادیولوژی در اومدیم، گریه میکردیم که چرا داخلی قبول نشدیم؟!!!! الان همه چی برعکس شده. یه زمانی طب اورژانس از رشته های تاپ بود ولی الان ظرفیتش خالی میمونه. ینی هیچ کس نمیخاد بره طب اورژانس حتی وزارت یه قانونی هم گذاشته اینکه شما میتونی مستقیم بعد عمومی بدون اینکه طرح بری امتحان دستیاری بدی ولی فقط میتونی رشته های طب اورژانس و بیهوشی رو بخونی. در این حد تنزل کرده این رشته.حالا اینکه چرا این اتفاق افتاده در حوصله این جمع نیس
> کل حرفم اینه که همه چی دوره ایه. و دوره پزشکی به احتمال خیلی زیاد دیگه ده سال اینده این قدر خواستار نداره.
> #پول مهم تر از هر چیزیه. اینو یادت باشه. پس تو تصمیماتت باید دقت داشته باشی.


[color="#000080"]  موافقم . منم  نگفتم که تا ابد اینجور میمونه پزشکی و اینا ، من میگم هر چی بولد شد به سمت بهتریناش باید بری ،  اگه 
پزشکی اشباع بشه، اتاق عمل و پرستاری و دبیری و ... اشباع نشده؟؟  اگه این رشته ها کورسویی بهشون امید باشه، خب حساب کنی بقیه همونم ندارن.  اشباع شدن پزشکا به این معنیه که حقوق 20 تومنشون میشه 15 که باز از بقیه جلوترن هر چندکه زندگی مسابقه نیست که جلو عقب داشته باشه. اشباع برای همست 
که بنظرم چیز بدی هم نیست اون موقعه که  همه برای بهترین شدن و بالا بودن و بالا موندن توی رشته شون تلاش میکنن و مجبورن زحمت بکشن برای روی بورس بودن نه مثل الان که هرکی کنکورو رد کنه افتاده تو سراشیبی نمره و پاس کردن درسای دانشگاه...  اینم که همه میخوایم یه شغل جاودانه داشته باشیم که همیشه بهترین باشه و بولد باشه از کمالگراییمون میاد،  اصلن مگه عمر کاریمون چقدر میتونه باشه ؟ یه جراح تا کی میتونه اون عمل های حرفه ایش رو انجام بده ؟تازه اگه اتفاقی برای بدنش نیفته....همه ما ها یه شغل میخوایم که لاقل چند تا مشکلاتمون رو برامون کمتر کنه تا به مشکلات دیگمون برسیم.
در رابطه با پول هم قبول دارم که جز سه تای اصلیه هر کاریه  چون درد رو کمتر و لذت رو بیشتر میکنه اما مطمعنا که همه چی پول نیست  اگه انسال سالمی باشیم از یه جایی به بعد مسئله پول اونقدرا مهم نیست.  شرط میبندم  خیلی از جراحا و پزشکا(البته نه همه) بعد اینکه یک نفر رو درمان میکنن خانواده طرف ازش تشکر میکنن، اون حال رو با چند میلیار عوض نمیکنه. یا پسری که میره خواستگاری یک نفر و بخاطر پزشک بودنش ، لاقل حرفش رو میشنون، چیز کمی نیست...
ضمنا اینم درست نیست که به یک نفر بگی بمون ور دست بابات توی مغازه کار کن یا برو دنبال شغل دیگه، همه حق دارن اگه خواستن، به سمت بهترینا برن و شانسشون رو در راه علم و سواد امتحان کنن چون در هر زمینه ای در بلند مدت دستاورد های بهتری داره ... شما الان یک جوان شغل ازادی رو میبینید که تفریحات و سفر هاش به راهه و فکر میکنید که وضع بهتری دارن ولی خبر ندارید که ارزوی درونیشون اینه نصف نصف نصف یک فرد با سواد ارزش و اعتبار اجتماعی داشته باشن.

----------


## Mohamad_R

خیلی دلم میخواد پیاما رو بخونم امــــــــــــــــــا حسش نیس ! دوستان یه خلاصه نویسی پیکانی بدین لطفا :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mohammad1381

> خیلی دلم میخواد پیاما رو بخونم امــــــــــــــــــا حسش نیس ! دوستان یه خلاصه نویسی پیکانی بدین لطفا


یا سطح هوشی نابغه باش
یا بنینه قوی داشته باش
غیر این دو پولدار واقعی نمیشی

----------


## wonshower

> کنکور 95 نزدیک و نزدیک تر.از رفتن به دانشگاه چه هدفی دارید.اکثرا مالی چرا دروغ بگم من خودم هدفم مالی.


فقط پول وآینده ی شغلی ...اگ  علاقه و علم بودمیرفتم ادبیات.فلسفه
یاپزشگی🙄🙄

----------


## plankton

قطعا خیلیامون هدفمون پوله از جمله خودم

----------

